# Voir des emissions en replay depuis l'etranger



## macdani (14 Septembre 2014)

Hello,

Je suis actuel lent à l'étranger ( Hong Kong) et je souhaiterai voir des replay d'émissions sur les sites des chaînes françaises, mais appartement si on réside hors du pays il n'est pas possible de les visionner! 
Par contre j'ai entendu dire qu'il y a tout de même moyen en installant un programme (VPN?) qui permettrait de changer l'adresse IP et donc ma géo localisation...

Pouvez vous m'indiquer exactement la procédure/ le lien pour pouvoir accéder à ces vidéos depuis l'étranger? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Tuncurry (14 Septembre 2014)

Salut, 

Il y a plusieurs VPN disponibles avec des accès plus ou moins rapide et des prix qui varient.
Essaie celui ci : http://www.vpnvision.com/. Attention, il ne faut évidemment choisir que des VPN te permettant de te localiser en France.  L'ensemble de la procédure est indiquée sur le site.
Pour faire bref, il faut installer le VPN sur ton mac, le lancer. En le lancant, cela établit une connexion entre ton ordi (a HK) et un serveur basé en France. Une fois la connexion établie tu peux surfer comme d'habitude mais les sites que tu consulteras seront contactés pas le VPN et pas par ta machine, de sorte que, pour ces sites, tu apparais physiquement en France.

Tu peux néanmoins visionner quelques émissions TV sans VPN : les programmes de France 24 ou TV5, les programmes produits par Arte (Arte Journal, geopolis, tracks, etc.), les JT de FranceTV, ... ne sont pas géobloqués. Le reste oui, notamment toutes les chaines commerciales...


----------



## macdani (14 Septembre 2014)

Tuncurry a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Il y a plusieurs VPN disponibles avec des accès plus ou moins rapide et des prix qui varient.



Merci pour ta réponse mais le lien que tu me proposes est payant??? 
Tu n'en connais pas un fiable et gratuit?


----------



## Tuncurry (14 Septembre 2014)

macdani a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse mais le lien que tu me proposes est payant???
> Tu n'en connais pas un fiable et gratuit?



Pas avec des ip françaises, j'utilse des VPN pour avoir des Ip Allemandes ou GB ou US...
Il existe des offres gratuites sur Internet (cherche avec Google ca remonte pleins d'offres dans l'attente d'autres témoignages) mais c'est un peu la jungle, certaines étant limitées en capacité ou débit, d'autres en durée, d'autres saturés, bref...En revanche on m'a dit le plus grand bien de celui-ci : http://www.securitykiss.com/
mais je ne le connais pas.


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2014)

parfois de simples utilitaires  proxy ( comme certaines extensions de navigateur es proxy ) 
suffisent
permettent de berner le site de replay en simulant une lecture du pays concerné
( ici proxy calé sur France bien entendu)
je pense qu'en fouinant coté extension firefox t'auras plus de choix qu'avec d'autres 
en tous cas à une époque c'était le cas
(dominance massive d'outils es   chaines americains ou UK)


----------



## yokong (27 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

l'utilisation d'un proxy comme avec Hide My Ass par exemple peut rendre service lorsqu'on est en vacances mais lorsque l'on vie sur place, ce n'est pas la meilleure solution à cause de la lenteur du débit que cela génère parfois.

Je vie proche de Hong Kong depuis 6 mois, j'ai essayé différentes solutions gratuites et finalement j'ai opté pour du payant et je ne le regrette pas, c'est pourquoi je vous en parle ici.

Je passe par http://vision-france.com. Différentes formules sont proposées à différents tarifs (Très abordables). La diffusion des chaines se fait par Internet via une box branchée à la télé. Le débit est constant et la réception est en HD. Je le conseille à tous les expatriés.


----------

